# Too much iron and calcium during pregnancy??



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,


Me again......


When I saw my Consultant at my 12 week scan 10 days ago, she prescribed me extra iron tablets and calcium tablets, as 'you need extra'.  She was aware that I am already taking Pregnacare vitamins daily.


I have been taking (for 10 days) the following daily:


1 x Pregnacare vitamins


1 x Tardyfero 80mg


2 x Wyeth Caltrate 600mg.


I have had a nagging feeling in my head that this may be too much iron, and I just checked on the Pregnacare website, and the vitamins alone provide 121% of my RDA.


Am I, in your opinion, OK to keep taking these extra supplements, or should I stop?  I didn't take anything other than Pregnacre during my previous pregnancy.


I live outside of the UK, and the treatment here is very much 'one size fits all' - there is no suggestions that I am low in iron or any other vitamin/mineral, it was just a blanket statement from the doctor that I would need more.....  She hadn't even taken any blood at that point, so it wasn't based on any specific information on me.


Many thanks for your advice - L-J


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there - just wondering if anyone has any info for me on my question re the max/safe level of iron to take during pregnancy?  or should I be posting this question somewhere else e.g. the complimentary therapies section??


Sorry if I've put it in the wrong place.....


L-J


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi L-J,

Sorry read post late the other night and meant to reply the following day; forgot to   

As far as I can tell from internet search on these meds (not available in UK) then you are fine with the amount you are taking.

Elemental Iron is 17mg from Pregnacare and about 25mg from Tardyfero (contains 80mg Ferrous Sulphate). Usual prophylactic dose in UK is Ferrous Sulphate 200mg daily (contains 65mg of elemental iron). Toxic doses are at least 20 x this amount so you are well within limits. If anything you may need to up your iron intake later in pregnancy if you do become anaemic.

Likewise Calcium intake is fine. Similar prophylactic dose for anyone wanitng to ensure bone protection (well below a treatment dose and nowhere near toxic levels)

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Fabulous - thanks so much for all your help x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

One more thought from me - leave at least 4 hours between taking your iron and calcium tablets as they stop each other being absorbed.


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooooh - OK, will do!


Thank you xxx


----------

